# ” 92% of all gun related crimes are committed with a stolen gun”



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not surprised by this number or that it could actually be higher.

A good site when it comes to firearms facts and history.

? 92% of all gun related crimes are committed with a stolen gun? | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog

Another link linking to the


> The 2013 National Crime Victimize Survey report there were almost exactly 300,000 crimes, including murders, facilitated with a firearm.
> 
> Of those, not more than 5,000 can be shown to have been facilitated with a firearm legally purchased by the offender.


?What Percentage Of Crimes Committed With Illegal And Legal Guns? | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The failure to address this fact by the gun control lobby is what drives me nuts. How about instead of making it harder for law abiding citizens to buy a gun we start putting people that steal them in jail for a minimum of 5 years when they're caught and convicted.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The site that I reference does a very nice job navigating the FBI and Bureau Of Justice data and pulling out facts. The BOJ site if not too bad, but that FBI sucks to find any specific information.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The failure to address this fact by the gun control lobby is what drives me nuts. How about instead of making it harder for law abiding citizens to buy a gun we start putting people that steal them in jail for a minimum of 5 years when they're caught and convicted.


Many career criminals are let off without being prosecuted or with probation when they should be incarcerated for many years. I have heard that when you boil down all crime, you get to about 15,000-20,000 career criminals that are responsible for a vast majority of all crime nation wide. Those turds should be taken care of.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It makes sense. Would you set out to intentionally commit a crime with a gun that could be traced back to you?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It makes sense. Would you set out to intentionally commit a crime with a gun that could be traced back to you?


Will I get tagged if I answer honestly?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

We could follow great Britain's lead and send them to Australia.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Some of mine must have been used in crimes, enough have been stolen. The last time that one was stolen, they took out the air conditioner to get in. 
I had loaned it to my neighbor and she went to the hospital, and shazam! My Speed Six .357 Magnum went into the black market/criminal underground.


----------

